# Not-Aus Schütz vor oder nach Umrichter



## Toddy80 (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

habe nun schon mehrfach gehört, dass es zur Zerstörung des FU führen kann wenn man das Netzschütz (Not-Aus) einfach wegschaltet. Habe eine Anlage mit sehr langsam laufenden Band. Dieses Band muss im Not-Aus Fall nur stoppen. Es muss nicht kontrolliert heruntergefahren werden. Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## INST (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir machen das so:
Nach dem Betätigen des NOT-AUS schalten wir alles ab. Bei uns ist deswegen noch kein FU ausgestiegen.
Nach dem öffnen der Sicherheitstüre wird beim FU über einen Steuerkontakt des Kombis die Bremsrampe eingeleitet und die Lastschütze der Versorgung über einen verzögerten Kontakt des Kombis (ca. 0,3 sec / Pilz X3) abgeschaltet.

Das Schlaten zwischen dem FU und dem Motor ist schlimmer als das Schalten der Versorgung. Wir haben Anlagen, an denen schlten wir schon mehrere Jahre die Versorgung. 

Gruß
INST


----------



## HBL (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo Toddy

Als 1. muss eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse gem. Maschinenrichtlinie MRL 98/37/EG durchgeführt und erstellt werden (EU-Recht).

Daraus ergibt sich die nötige Sicherheitskategorie (nach Norm EN 954-1 oder Norm EN ISO 13849-1), nach welcher die sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerung ausgelegt werden muss.

Nach Deinen Aussagen wird das Band nach der Norm EN 60204-1 mit der STOP-Kategorie 0 stillgesetzt. Diese STOP-Kategorie hat keinen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang zur sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerungskategorie.

Nachstehend einen Aufsatz über das Stillsetzen von Motoren mit FU.

*Kategorie 3 Schaltungsbeispiel nach Norm EN 954-1*
*Ein Kanal über Schütz, ein Kanal über Leistungselektronik*
*Zweikanalige Sicherheitsabschaltung im Motorenstromkreis.*

Ein Kanal über den Schützen KS1, welcher über die Schützensicherheitsschaltung mit den Kontakten K1 und K3, sowie die Funktion KM1 angesteuert wird.
Der zweite Kanal über die Leistungselektronik (z.B. Frequenzumformer oder Sanftanlaufschaltung), welche ebenfalls durch die Kontakte der Schützensicherheitsschaltung (K2 und K3), sowie dem Funktionssignal KM1 angesteuert werden.

Das Schützenstellungssignal des Schützen KS1, sowie das Fehlersignal der Leistungselektronik werden in die Schützensteuerschaltung zurückgeführt. Somit ist ein neuer Start nur möglich, wenn der Schütz zur Ansteuerung des Motors abgefallen ist, und die Leistungselektronik kein Fehlersignal abgibt.
Je nach Stopp-Kategorie 0 oder 1nach EN 60204-1, müssen noch entsprechende weitere Schaltungs-Massnahmen getroffen werden.


Das Schema zu dem Beschrieb solltest Du im Anhang finden.

Weiterführende Lektüre findest Du im BIA-Report 5/2003:
*Sichere Antriebssteuerungen für Frequenzumrichter* 
Hier der entsprechende Link: http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep04/biar0503/rep5_03.pdf


Eine grössere Sache ist das Realisieren einer solchen Sicherheitsschaltung nach der Norm EN ISO 13849-1; 2006 (Ablösenorm der EN 954-1, jetzt schon in Kraft).

Die Berechnung einer solchen Schaltung kann nur mit definierten Betriebsmitteln und deren Kennwerte, wie Fehler gemeinsamer Ursache, MTTFd, Diagnosedeckungsgrad etc. durchgeführt werden.


Gruss Hans


----------



## knabi (19 Juni 2008)

Normalerweise "bemerkt" der FU bei Netzausfall den Spannungseinbruch im Zwischenkreis und schaltet den Motor ab. Bei einigen Modellen kann man das sogar extra parametrieren - Verhalten bei Einbruch der Zwischenkreisspannung oder so ähnlich .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Fritze (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo
das Umrichter durch auftrennen der Versorgungsspannung Schaden nehmen können ist aus meiner Sicht unumstritten. Es gibt daher ja auch die Möglichkeit durch den NOT-AUS ein Sofortstop des Umrichters auszulösen. Bei der neuen Generation von Umrichtern von SEW zum Beispiel gibt es sogar separate Klemmen zum einbinden in die NOT-AUS-Funktion.
Wichtig bei NOT-AUS ist immer wie bekomme ich so schnell wie möglich die Energie aus dem Antrieb ohne weitere Schäden der Anlage oder Personen zu riskieren.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Safety (19 Juni 2008)

*Beispiel*

Hallo,
am besten beim Hersteller nachfragen wie Du es lösen kannst!
Ich hatte mal das Problem und bekam die Auskunft wenn zwischen den Abschaltungen genügend Zeit ist würde der FU hier war es SEW keinen schaden nehmen!
Ich hab mal eine PDF von SEW geladen mit beispielen wie es heute gemacht wird.
Aber wenn man Türen überwacht, muss man noch was beachten ab Kat3.
Siehe BIA Report Seite 23 genügt es nicht einen Mechanischen Schalter einzusetzen, man braucht dann zwei!
Hier können z.B. Kontaktlos Sensoren zum Einsatz kommen!

*Achtung Werbung:*
Wie z.B. das Eden System von www.jokabsafety.de da hier mit einem Dynamischen Signal gearbeitet wird ist auch bei einer Reihenschaltung die Kat4 gegeben. Also man braucht nur einen je Tür und kann auch mehrere Hintereinander schalten. *Bei fragen einfach PN.*
*Werbung ende*


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jokab Safety Mitarbeiter

Safety


----------



## Toddy80 (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die guten Antworten. 
Die Maschine ist für den internen Gebrauch. Wir versuchen immer die höchste Sicherheitskategogie zu erreichen. Das mit der Sicherheitsanalyse wird bei uns nicht standardmäßig gemacht. 
Das Band ist lediglich 8m lang ist fährt mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 15cm/s. Der Motor, der am Frequenzumrichter hängt, ist über ein Getriebe mit einer Flachplattenkette verbunden. Beim wegschalten der Versorgungsspannung wird das Band also augenblicklich stehenbleiben. 

Folgende Planung habe ich bis jetzt gemacht:
- Sicherheitsrelais Pnoz x3
- Notausschalter 2-kanalig in Reihe aufgelegt
- Kontakterweiterung mit 2 Relais (parallel)
- überwachter Start mit externen Taster und Relaiskontakten

Durch die Relais wird der Umrichter vom Netz genommen und die Spannungsversorgung (24V) zu den Aktoren unterbrochen. Jeweils beide Schützkontakte der Relais in einem Strompfad!

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## MSB (19 Juni 2008)

Vielleich hast du dich etwas "unglücklich" ausgedrückt.

Du schreibst Kontakterweiterung per Relais, da das was man klassischerweise unter Relais versteht,
nicht zwangsgeführt ist, ist dies ein No-Go.

Durch die Relais wird der Umrichter vom Netz genommen, hoffentlich meintest du,
das die *2* Vorschütze des Umrichters über *2* Kontakte des Sicherheitsrelais geschalten werden.
Natürlich hast du auch bedacht Öffner der Kontakterweiterung in den Quittierkreis einzubinden ...

24V Spannung von den Aktoren genommen, muss im Einzelfall auch geprüft werden,
z.B. bei Pneumatik/Hydraulik kannst du gerade dadurch eine gefahrbringende Bewegung auslösen: Stichwort 5/2 bzw. 4/2 Wege Ventil.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Safety (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo wichtig ist noch das du zwangsgeführte Kontakte einsetzt.

Safety

MSB war schneller.


----------



## Maxl (19 Juni 2008)

Nochmals zur grundsätzlichen Frage ob vor oder nach dem FU:

1. in der Regel wird des Netzschütz vor dem FU gesetzt, das sofortige Wegschalten unter Last darf kein Problem darstellen - allerdings wird i.d.R. trotzdem zuerst ein Schnellstop ausgeführt und das Netzschütz verzögert 
weggeschaltet (kann z.B. mit Pnoz V gemacht werden; Schnellstop über unverzögerten Relais-Kontakt; Netzschütz über verzögerten Kontakt; Rückführung des Netzschützes)

Diese Lösung hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass jedes mal der Zwischenkreis entladen wird und beim draufschalten des Netzschützes wieder geladen wird. Ist die Zeit zwischen Abschalten und Einschalten des Netzschützes sehr kurz, kommt es vereinzelt schon mal zur Zerstörung des Gleichrichters am Umrichter. Außerdem dauert es meist 3-4 Sekunden, bis der Umrichter wieder betriebsbereit ist.


2. Netzschütz nach dem Umrichter setzen. Ich kann hier nur Erfahrungen mit Lenze und SEW-FU wiedergeben. Bei SEW-FU giubt es i.d.R. keine Probleme, wenn der Motor unter Last weggeschaltet wird. Lenze 8200-FU mit einer Leistung < 3 kW quitteren das häufige Zu- und wegschalten von Motoren unter Last nach einigen Wochen oder Monaten mit einem lauten Knall. Mit >= 3 kW gibts keine Probleme. Wie das ganze bei Leistungen > 11 kW aussieht, hab ich nicht getestet.
Wählt man also die Lösung mit dem Schütz im FU-Ausgang, so muss man also aufpassen, dass das Schütz verzögert abfällt (also: vorher Schnellstop auslösen).
Trotz des notwendigen Aufwandes hat diese Lösung einen gewaötigen Vorteil: Der Gleichrichter wird nicht zu- und weggeschaltet, der Zwischenkreis bleibt geladen. Das erhöht einerseits die Lebensdauer des Gleichrichters, andererseits ist der Antrieb binnen einigen Zehntel Sekunden wieder bereit.

Die Geschichte mit dem Sicheren Halt bietet die gleichen Vorteile wie meine Variante 2. Allerdings erspart man sich das Netzschütz und den Rückführkreis.


Für Dich bedeutet das:
ist das ganze eher zeitkritisch, wähle die Lösung 2
ansonsten Lösung 2


mfg Maxl


----------



## Vbxler (20 Juni 2008)

Auch sollte man beachten, falls die Energieversorgung vor dem FU sehr häufig getrennt wird (event. mit Lichtgitter durch Bediener), dass die FU's enorme Einschaltströme ziehen.

Anbei die Spitzenströme von einigen Lenze-FU's.
Bei anderen Herstellern wird es sich ähnlich verhalten.


```
TYPE            kW  voltage worst case peak current (amps) time constant (ms)
ESMD251X2SFA    0,25    240         339                         0,2
ESMD371X2SFA    0,37    240         339                         0,4
ESMD551X2SFA    0,55    240         679                         0,3
ESMD751X2SFA    0,75    240         679                         0,3
ESMD152X2SFA    1,5     240         85                          6,0
ESMD222X2SFA    2,2     240         85                          7,2
ESMD371X2TXA    0,37    240         339                         0,2
ESMD751X2TXA    0,75    240         339                         0,6
ESMD112X2TXA    1,1     240         679                         0,3
ESMD152X2TXA    1,5     240         679                         0,5
ESMD222X2TXA    2,2     240         1358                        0,3
ESMD302X2TXA    3       240         85                          6,0
ESMD402X2TXA    4       240         85                          7,2

ESMD371L2YXA    0,37    240         339                         0,4
ESMD751L2YXA    0,75    240         679                         0,4
ESMD112L2YXA    1,1     240         679                         0,6
ESMD152L2YXA    2,2     240         85                          6,0
ESMD302L2TXA    3       240         85                          6,0
ESMD402L2TXA    4       240         85                          7,6
ESMD552L2TXA    5,5     240         242                         3,4
ESMD752L2TXA    7,5     240         242                         5,0
ESMD113L2TXA    11      240         170                         10,8
ESMD153L2TXA    15      240         170                         15,6
ESMD371L4TXA    0,37    480         272                         0,3
ESMD751L4TXA    0,75    480         272                         0,5
ESMD112L4TXA    1,1     480         272                         0,5
ESMD152L4TXA    1,5     480         272                         0,7
ESMD222L4TXA    2,2     480         272                         0,8
ESMD302L4TXA    3       480         170                         1,6
ESMD402L4TXA    4       480         170                         2,2
ESMD552L4TXA    5,5     480         136                         3,8
ESMD752L4TXA    7,5     480         85                          7,2
ESMD113L4TXA    11      480         339                         2,7
ESMD153L4TXA    15      480         339                         3,9
ESMD183L4TXA    18,5    480         339                         3,9
ESMD223L4TXA    22      480         226                         6,8
```
Also die Schützen reichlich dimensionieren!


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2008)

Außerdem muß man beachten, daß beim Abschalten der FU von diesem die, im Zwischenkreis und den Kondensatoren gespeicherte Energie abgebaut werden muß, was i.d.R. über einen eingebauten Widerstand erfolgt. Schaltet man den FU häufig schnell hintereinander aus und ein, kann das auch arg böse vom FU quittiert werden.


----------



## HeizDuese (20 Juni 2008)

Man kann sie durch wiederholtes ein- und ausschalten der Versorgungsspannung in kurzer Folge zerstören. Einen Praxistest hierzu habe ich schon hinter mir. Trotzem schalten wir bei NOT-AUS auch die primäre Energieversorgung der FU's ab. Da aber der Not-Aus erst am Schaltschrank manuell entriegelt werden muss, ist das mit der zu kurzen Wiedereinschaltfolge in diesem Fall auch nicht gegeben.

Im besagten Fall wurde vom Programmierer das Schütz mit dem ausschalten des Motors abgeschaltet und bei Start wieder eingeschaltet - das war dem FU dann zuviel (zumal noch eine nicht entprellte Verriegelung drin war).


----------



## Safety (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
es ist bei solchen Problemen immer schön wenn man eine Safety PLC einsetzt. Dann kann man auch für den  Reset eine mindest Zeit programmieren!

Safety


----------



## Wilhelm (8 Juli 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe mal gehört das ein schalten hinter dem F/U tödlich ist...
Ich schalte bei N A immer die Versorgung aus.
sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------

